# Dry Mince Dahl



## Burntisland Ship Yard

By chance does any one have a recipe for the above?
Cheers


----------



## Chris Isaac

I have used this one.............. it's good.
http://recipes.coles.com.au/recipes/3014/beef-mince-dahl/


----------



## Mariner44

See this thread.....
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/archive/index.php?t-39639.html


----------



## trotterdotpom

Foreign muck. Have some pea and ham soup instead.

John T


----------



## Varley

You're on the losing team, John.

If anyone wants a recipe for Lime pickle I am reliable told that Ahmed's is second only to mine!


----------



## Cisco

Varley said:


> If anyone wants a recipe for Lime pickle I am reliable told that Ahmed's is second only to mine!


Well I have a lime tree....care to share the recipe?


----------



## Tony Selman

That's a meal I had completely forgotten about and one I used to enjoy very much. Thanks for the recipes chaps.


----------



## Chris Isaac

If only we could go back to Clan Line, Bank Line, Brocks et al..... we could enjoy it again!


----------



## Tony Selman

Hear, hear Chris. (Thumb)


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Priorities!

Just opened SN Home... to see what topics in for viewing.

I had topics of Dahl or Scotland Independence.

I went for the Dahl!


----------



## Varley

Cisco said:


> Well I have a lime tree....care to share the recipe?


Cisco, sorry for delay.

Makings are in two parts. The first based on the "Perfect pickle book" (David Collison) version of North Indian Lime Pickle. For 12 limes.

Tablespoon fenugreek (you can bugger about with soaking seeds but the powder is just fine).
Stick of cinnamon.
2 Tablespoons cracked black pepper.
10 cloves.
10 red chillies.
(Recipe includes Turmeric but that simply makes the stuff stain badly and Asafoetida which I have never found/used and 3 tablespoons of salt but omit this here).
I also add sugar.
7 fluid ounces of vegetable oil.

I have varied the above part of the recipe recklessly it seems to make no difference to the excellent outcome.

The following deviates completely from the book and this bit I have done consistently.

Cut the limes into 8ths (or the same size as those in a chunky commercial pickle that you like).

Salt them heavily and leave overnight (I use Lo-salt in the hope that it might undo, or at least brake, the effect of some of my excessive consumptions!).

Put the flavouring components into the oil and bring them just short of the boil leave for the oil to pick up the flavour, especially the chillies.

In another pan put the salted lime bits and pour over the hot oil, straining out the bigger bits and sludge. Experiment with leaving a chilli or two for the bottling.

Bring the whole mixture to the boil briefly (to sterilize) and leave to cool.

Bottle. There is no harm in having an excess of oily stuff, commercial pickles obviously have some superior preservative property but mine will go mouldy if it emerges from the oil - this seems not of alimentary concern, any more than are the chillies, and doesn't affect the flavour. It does, 'though, put off guests. 

Try it in a couple of months.

PS - Fabulous tree. My envy matches the colour of the fruit!


----------



## skipni

*A real Texaco dry mince dahl curry*

The Steward gave my wife this recipe while she sailed with me on the Star London / Bishah in 1990.

All we need now is the recipe for Indonesian rice bowl.


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard

skipni said:


> The Steward gave my wife this recipe while she sailed with me on the Star London / Bishah in 1990.
> 
> All we need now is the recipe for Indonesian rice bowl.


Hi Skip, indeed this is the one, screw top will be cooking next Saturday !
Cheers


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

trotterdotpom said:


> Foreign muck. Have some pea and ham soup instead.
> 
> John T


Great with curry!


----------



## Moulder

Thanks for posting that recipe 'skipni' - that was one of my favorite curries onboard and I'll certainly be trying my hand at it soon.

Cheers.
(Thumb)


----------



## trotterdotpom

Is anybody interested in my recipe for egg and chips?

John T


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

trotterdotpom said:


> Is anybody interested in my recipe for egg and chips?
> 
> John T


Certainly.


----------



## RayL

tunatownshipwreck said:


> Great with curry!


How could I ever forget the dahl curries the Goan crew cooked on the Naess Sovereign? If you had it for lunch, you were still tasting it through the evening after you'd had the next meal!

One of the crew sadly died during the voyage (Feb 1966) and he was buried at sea off Tunisia. One of the theories bandied about for his death was eating too much curry.


----------

